# The most expensive decoration ever!



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

This is the most expensive decor I found ever, really it's not a "fish decoration" but it's pretty...Bruteroot has a few of these in his tank diffrent sizes, but this one is the biggest he has for now.

Whats this decoration? it's his "Bling" or otherwise known as a dimond.

Here is a few pictures of his biggest one.

























And compaired to him.









And they say dimonds are a girls best friend...more like a betta fish's friend..

So what do you guys think of his dimonds? he seems to like em...he doesn't flare or do anything at em...just stares at em like "Oooo shiny"

Also if anyone actually belives this is a real dimond...you must think I'm rich or a theif.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

I put a glass diamond paperweight in my tank. He stares at it XD


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

xRainfallx said:


> I put a glass diamond paperweight in my tank. He stares at it XD


I'm planing to get a even bigger dimond for him later...but right now he'll have to deal with his smaller ones. XD


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck :3

Mirox hides behind it owo


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

How much does one cost?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> How much does one cost?


not much at all, it's only 1.50$ for a package...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oh....Then how is it the most* expensive decoration ever?*


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Those diamonds are cute. 

Sarcasm. XD


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

xD!!! I have a much of little gems spread everywhere across Alex's tank and My goldies!!! I would but some in Xaviers but....I have red...He's blue...:roll: xD


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Oh....Then how is it the most* expensive decoration ever?*


 
if you read the bottom in the tiny font, "if you actually think these are real, you must think I'm rich or a theif" so basicly I was being sarcastic...their not real, there just glass shaped like dimonds.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

They sell really big ones the size of you fist at Michael's.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> if you read the bottom in the tiny font, "if you actually think these are real, you must think I'm rich or a theif" so basicly I was being sarcastic...their not real, there just glass shaped like dimonds.


Oh..LOL!


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Oh..LOL!


It's Okay, i didnt see that either! :-D 

Very cool!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

=)


----------

